# WorldMark Anaheim is expensive to book.  I see $313 in fees for a one bedroom unit.



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 4, 2021)

I looked it up on the website's resort gallery and saw the reason for the high fees.  15% tax + occupancy tax of $28.09 a night.  

I was hoping to book for us and our kids, but the fees are too high to even consider it for now.


----------



## rhonda (Jun 4, 2021)

For a week, I suppose?

I ran a quick test using a *2-night stay*, July 1 & 2, 1BR unit.

FAX: *$60.75* above the the stated FAX rate ($0.10 per credit)
Credits: *$56.18* + 4050 WM credits


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 4, 2021)

rhonda said:


> For a week, I suppose?
> 
> I ran a quick test using a *2-night stay*, July 1 & 2, 1BR unit.
> 
> ...


Yes, it was a week in September.  That is a lot of tax.  I would hesitate to book it, but I do love it and have credits I can use.  We need two units.


----------



## rhonda (Jun 4, 2021)

No argument ... that is a lot of add-on $$$.   
The WM Anaheim is our "resort of last resorts" if we must be in the Anaheim area ... firstly for the costs, secondly for the parking issues.  We took a strong "forget about it!" position when the resort started charging guests a daily parking fee on top of everything else.  Nope.  Nope. Nope.  Not good.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 4, 2021)

rhonda said:


> No argument ... that is a lot of add-on $$$.
> The WM Anaheim is our "resort of last resorts" if we must be in the Anaheim area ... firstly for the costs, secondly for the parking issues.  We took a strong "forget about it!" position when the resort started charging guests a daily parking fee on top of everything else.  Nope.  Nope. Nope.  Not good.


Ironically, it's pretty tough to get, too.  September is easy, even two bedrooms.  

The best resort for us is Dolphin's Cove, although I did hear that Peacock Suites had an update.  You wouldn't know it by looking at the same old pictures they have always had.  I am thinking no update happened.


----------



## CO skier (Jun 4, 2021)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Yes, it was a week in September.  That is a lot of tax.  I would hesitate to book it, but I do love it and have credits I can use.  We need two units.


I get $196.63 TOT ($28.09 times 7) using 13,000 credits for a 1 bedroom in September.  A lot of tax gouging.  Even adding on $102 for a housekeeping charge is still under $300.

Something is not right about that $313 number.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 4, 2021)

So you went all the way through to the end and didn't see the $313?  Could it be that you bought developer and my resale is showing higher taxes?


----------



## rhonda (Jun 4, 2021)

I also see $196.63 if booking 7 night, 1BR, Sept on credits (13000).
Could the difference be the cost of a Guest Cert and Housekeeping?  In my tests I've always indicated booking for _myself, _have never used a Guest Cert and did not have to pay housekeeping.


----------



## CO skier (Jun 4, 2021)

rickandcindy23 said:


> So you went all the way through to the end and didn't see the $313?  Could it be that you bought developer and my resale is showing higher taxes?


I have resale credits.  Regardless, every owner pays the same tax rates; developer credits make no difference.

I went to the second-to-last screen.  If I booked the reservation, I would be charged the amount listed, $196.63.

What does your reservation show on this page for 13,000 credits?


----------



## CO skier (Jun 5, 2021)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I looked it up on the website's resort gallery and saw the reason for the high fees.  15% tax + occupancy tax of $28.09 a night.
> 
> I was hoping to book for us and our kids, but the fees are too high to even consider it for now.


I think I solved the puzzle.  You were paying for a housekeeping in addition to the taxes.

$196.63  TOT  ($28.09 times 7)

$102  Housekeeping for 1 bedroom

$15.30  15% tax on housekeeping charge.

Adding it up = $313.93


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 7, 2021)

CO skier said:


> I think I solved the puzzle.  You were paying for a housekeeping in addition to the taxes.
> 
> $196.63  TOT  ($28.09 times 7)
> 
> ...


Well that explains it.  I just booked us two units, and it was rather weird that housekeeping fees didn't show as housekeeping fees.  What's bad is that I have to get a guest certificate for our son's unit.  That makes me crazy.  Crazy enough that I may cancel our unit and book Peacock Suites for us. It's cheap for a one bedroom.  I can use their washer.  That was the one thing I would miss.


----------



## geist1223 (Jun 7, 2021)

Don't forget the daily parking fee at Anaheim.


----------



## rhonda (Jun 7, 2021)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Well that explains it.  I just booked us two units, and it was rather weird that housekeeping fees didn't show as housekeeping fees.


I wish the page showing costs would _itemize and document each item_ wrapped into that cost!!!  It _should_.


----------



## VacayKat (Jun 7, 2021)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Ironically, it's pretty tough to get, too.  September is easy, even two bedrooms.
> 
> The best resort for us is Dolphin's Cove, although I did hear that Peacock Suites had an update.  You wouldn't know it by looking at the same old pictures they have always had.  I am thinking no update happened.


Peacock Suites was undergoing an update ~2 years ago, it's not amazing, but I personally like staying there. Though there are no kitchens so I don't stay there when I want to plan on cooking. The Worldmark fees are annoying- just did ClubPass into Windsor because we had bonus points expiring and it was the only thing close enough to make a trip happen in June that had availability - about $200 for 3 days (including the club pass fee). But it will get us closer to some fun new wineries rather than spending our time over in Napa area so we took the hit. We didn't get a housekeeping fee.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 7, 2021)

VacayKat said:


> Peacock Suites was undergoing an update ~2 years ago, it's not amazing, but I personally like staying there. Though there are no kitchens so I don't stay there when I want to plan on cooking. The Worldmark fees are annoying- just did ClubPass into Windsor because we had bonus points expiring and it was the only thing close enough to make a trip happen in June that had availability - about $200 for 3 days (including the club pass fee). But it will get us closer to some fun new wineries rather than spending our time over in Napa area so we took the hit. We didn't get a housekeeping fee.


Yeah, but it's still all in red, right?  You would think Peacock would be a pretty turquoise-y blue for an update.  It looks like the same old cushions, furniture (which was so worn out and dirty!) and the same bed scarves at the bottom of the beds.  What did they update?  The kitchenettes were always fine.  I should book it to get decent pictures to add to Airbnb.


----------



## VacayKat (Jun 7, 2021)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Yeah, but it's still all in red, right?  You would think Peacock would be a pretty turquoise-y blue for an update.  It looks like the same old cushions, furniture (which was so worn out and dirty!) and the same bed scarves at the bottom of the beds.  What did they update?  The kitchenettes were always fine.  I should book it to get decent pictures to add to Airbnb.


I don't remember it being in red- but then again I don't usually notice if it's not nasty. I thought it was blue. I believe they were updating everything in the rooms (could be wrong on that). A quick search for reviews show the red and the blue- blue is newer. I know I was saying Thank GOD to their changing the carpet in the hallways, it always made me nauseous to walk down the hallway. I'd end up closing my eyes a couple of times. because the carpet messed with my eyes. Kitchenettes are fine- but not for me to make a whole meal for a whole family  In general I was never displeased with the rooms when we've stayed there. We stayed there about once a year for the last 5 years, except for last year we didn't go due to covid.


----------

